# Engine runs rough, dies when given gas



## bryce (Nov 30, 2003)

Hey everyone,

I have a '95 Nissan Altima. It all of the sudden started to run really roughly and dies when you give it gas. When idling, it struggles to stay running. We have replaced the air filter, fuel filter and all 4 spark plugs. The spark plug wires and good. Where should we go from here?

Thanks in advance! Peace out!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check your ecu for codes first. it sounds right off the bat like a distributor problem. my next thought would be the mass air flow sensor. you didnt by chance just wash the car/engine right before that did you?


----------



## bryce (Nov 30, 2003)

Nope, I didn't just wash the car. I'll pull the engine codes myself (forget the dumb dealer that wants $96!) and see what they say. I know I've had a knock sensor out for about a year and a half. However, I found out a few more things in digging deeper into it. I replaced the distributor cap and rotor just in case that was part of the problem. Didn't make a difference, but I did notice a new oil leak coming out of the distributor that's worth investigation.

Interesting thing happened, and it had happened once before. With the RPM's all jumpy between about 200 RPM and 600 RPM when idling, the car struggles to stay running as I said before. If I could just manage to get the engine to rev up, that seems to temporarily clear the problem (at least it fixed it about 1 1/2 weeks ago). I started the car and with the initial revs, I stepped on the gas and got it to rev all the way up. That was it - after that it ran like a charm again. So I drove home last night just fine, to work this morning just fine. 

What originally caused the problem appears to have been this: I was backing out of a driveway and still rolling backwards a bit when I put the car in drive (automatic transmission) and hit the gas because there was a car coming up the road. It kinda choked and then died and that's what started all of my fun yesterday. 

I'll follow up with a post about any engine codes I pull and if I find anything out about the oil leak in the distributor. By the way, my car has about 104,000 miles on it. 

Ok, any other ideas from anyone, please post 'cause I've only got a temporary fix going right now. Thanks!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you kinda already answered your question... you know that oil coming from your distributor? thats coming from the camshaft position sensor. once that oil gets onto the the timing plate, its pretty much done. that oil is interrupting the signal from the distributor to the plug wires. remove the cap, remove the rotor and underneath is a plastic cover. remove that as well and youll see the excitor plate with the ridges 360 degress around it. ill bet its speckled with oil. you can clean it for a temporary fix and you can even replace the o-ring. its much simpler though, but more expensive, to just replace the distributor. about 400 or so from the dealer about 160 from autozone - with a lifetime warranty. i asked about the car wash because thats one of the symptoms of a wet distributor.


----------



## jacksapple (Feb 19, 2005)

*Did you ever solve the problem?*

Did you ever get this thing worked out? I am having the same problem and would like to know what the answer to this problem was!

Thanks,
jacksapple



bryce said:


> Nope, I didn't just wash the car. I'll pull the engine codes myself (forget the dumb dealer that wants $96!) and see what they say. I know I've had a knock sensor out for about a year and a half. However, I found out a few more things in digging deeper into it. I replaced the distributor cap and rotor just in case that was part of the problem. Didn't make a difference, but I did notice a new oil leak coming out of the distributor that's worth investigation.
> 
> Interesting thing happened, and it had happened once before. With the RPM's all jumpy between about 200 RPM and 600 RPM when idling, the car struggles to stay running as I said before. If I could just manage to get the engine to rev up, that seems to temporarily clear the problem (at least it fixed it about 1 1/2 weeks ago). I started the car and with the initial revs, I stepped on the gas and got it to rev all the way up. That was it - after that it ran like a charm again. So I drove home last night just fine, to work this morning just fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

jacksapple said:


> Did you ever get this thing worked out? I am having the same problem and would like to know what the answer to this problem was!
> 
> Thanks,
> jacksapple



sOUNDS LIKE YOUR DISTRIBUTOR NEEDS TO BE REPLACED


----------



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

bryce said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have a '95 Nissan Altima. It all of the sudden started to run really roughly and dies when you give it gas. When idling, it struggles to stay running. We have replaced the air filter, fuel filter and all 4 spark plugs. The spark plug wires and good. Where should we go from here?
> 
> Thanks in advance! Peace out!


That sounds a lot like what happened to my 95 when the alternator went out.


----------

